# 3 Clubs & a Putter Comp



## Richie13 (Apr 4, 2012)

ive entered a 3 clubs and a putter comp for this friday, and ive been racking my brains trying to sort my club selection out, 

also really looking forward to the different conditions, seems a obscure and fun way to play a round, really looking forward to it, have you guys played anything similar?


----------



## MKDave (Apr 4, 2012)

Played in a couple before I hit my driver.

Always took 7 iron, 9 iron and SW!

It's all about the short game for me!! Maybe now-a-days I'd swap the 7 iron for a 5 iron


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2012)

Firstly, take the clubs that will get you to most par 3 greens - may well be something like 6 and 8 irons so a 7 might do both.
Then fit in a "driving "club like a hybrid, 3 wood or long iron.
Then fit in a chipping/bunker club - PW or GW........


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 4, 2012)

Not played one yet, think it would be a good laugh though.I'd take 2 hybrid, 7 iron and 56* wedge


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Apr 4, 2012)

Driver - you gotta take that you need to get the ball down there,
5/6 iron - for the pars 3s, and 2nd shots on the par 4s
PW/9 - Obvious what youll use that for


----------



## daymond (Apr 4, 2012)

Played quite a few. You will be surprised when the scores are not a million miles away from the 14 club bag.
I usually go with 5 wood 7 iron and pitching wedge. You need to analyse your course hole by hole and play a virtual round to see if three clubs you choose will do the job.


----------



## Richie13 (Apr 4, 2012)

i was thinking of taking my 4iron as i have started to hit it well, and the forced practice can only be good, if not it will be my hybrid but it has been a bit naughty lately!

7 iron will reach all but 3 of our par 3's, i say reach it would if i could hit strait lol our last 2 par 3's play at over 190yards

unsure or which wedge to take, 56* or 60* i usually play myself into tight spots so guessing the 60 would be the choice

that said im really excited for it


----------



## Ethan (Apr 4, 2012)

I would do hybrid, 7 iron and gap wedge.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2012)

We have a 5 club comp this weekend and rest assured - whichever clubs I take will never be the right one for the shot I have to play!!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 4, 2012)

I played one my first full season.

Took 3 hybrid, 8 iron and a pitching wedge.


----------



## bignev (Apr 4, 2012)

Rescue club , 7 iron,  Gap Wedge (54) and putter.
Those 4 should see you alright


----------



## Lump (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't take a long iron for off the tee shots on par4 and 5's. I love my long irons but did this last year. It wasn't a fun round. Take a wood or hybrid for tee shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2012)

Unless you have huge carries off the tee I'd go something like 5w/3H 6 iron and wedge


----------



## daymond (Apr 4, 2012)

A 60 degree wedge is not a good idea.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 4, 2012)

Last one I did I had 6, 9 and 52*. 
Played a mate round 9 holes a few weeks ago with 7 iron and putter was a brilliant laugh.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Apr 4, 2012)

5 Wood
7 Iron
PW
Putter
Easy.................


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ours is played off the ladies tees, so I took driver and SW for the par 4's, and a 7 iron for the 3's and approaches to par 5's.


----------



## chappell07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Entering my first 3 clubs and 1 putter tomorrow and still haven't got a clue what to use. Thinking 4 iron, 7irons, 52degree and putter!!........hhmmm? How have other faired in this style comp?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2015)

3 or 5w
7i
pW


----------



## CMAC (Jan 3, 2015)

nearly 3 year old thread:smirk:


some things never change


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2015)

CMAC said:



			nearly 3 year old thread:smirk:


some things never change
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even realise:-/


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			nearly 3 year old thread:smirk:


some things never change
		
Click to expand...

surely for something like this it makes no difference?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			nearly 3 year old thread:smirk:

some things never change
		
Click to expand...

Chapell107 did the right thing in adding his new post to an old thread on the same subject..... Much better than raising a new thread for the umpteenth time (and some smarty telling him to use the search function because there's already a plethora of threads on the Same subject.....).

3 clubs & a putter = too easy (hybrid, 7 & 52 wedge).

Our captains drive in next week is always 2 clubs & putter, usually take hybrid & PW or 9.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2015)

BTatHome said:



*surely for something like this it makes no difference*?
		
Click to expand...

no-one said it did


need_my_wedge said:



*Chapell107 did the right thing in adding his new post to an old thread on the same subject.*.... Much better than raising a new thread for the umpteenth time (and some smarty telling him to use the search function because there's already a plethora of threads on the Same subject.....).

3 clubs & a putter = too easy (hybrid, 7 & 52 wedge).

Our captains drive in next week is always 2 clubs & putter, usually take hybrid & PW or 9.
		
Click to expand...

no-one said he didn't




like I say, some things never change


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 4, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			surely for something like this it makes no difference?
		
Click to expand...

Well it does if you play Taylormade gear,  with their yearly "goes longer by 10 yards" then a 7 iron now goes further than a 5 iron


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 4, 2015)

I would take hybrid, 7 iron and 53* wedge (gap wedge).


----------



## delc (Jan 4, 2015)

I would chose something like a 5-wood or a 4-hybrid for tee shots and long shots off the deck, a 7-iron and a Gap Wedge, plus a putter.


----------

